

Dropbox API access signup - grinich
https://www.dropbox.com/developers/apply

======
delluminatus
This is really, really, really cool. I love dropbox, but I use Linux and I'm
tired of the Dropbox client's Nautilus dependency.

Besides that, imagine the apps you could create with an API. Dropbox is
already one of my favorite things ever, and it looks to be getting better now.

So excited!

